# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Tekste kengësh të tipit "mos u habit"

## Dreri

A ju duket paradoks fakti qe disa kenge kane tekste deri ne gafa skandaloze.....krijojne  me teper ilaritet  sesa knaqesi...
Kujtoni ndonje fragment te ketyre batutave.
Une do sjell per ju disa shembuj me kenge  te kompozuara nga
rum pa pa papapa rum pa pa RUM PALLa
..........................
GAZI
         . o hajde  cike kur te piqet rrushi.
Ose......
      O do kendojme ee
Do ta kallim krejt eee
O lumi baba per djalin e vet eee
      O lumi lumi ke po ban synet eeeee       ( lol)
 * * *
Kurbet .........
Ku na ke treteeee
Pare boll ooo
mercedezat ne shpi eeee
O percdo nate oo
ne kafe po rri eeee
O skem nevoj ooo me majte hic merzi eee
                                              etj etj.
  ELITA 5
       * ti e vrave dashurine 
edhe shkove pas nje horit
paqe mes nesh s'mund te shtine 
as ushtaret e (Pentagonit) KFOR-it

Nje anonim ka krijuar tekstin e kenges
  * semafori nuk mu ndez 
semaforin rri e pres*

Gj Vulaj thote
 * me ty moj djale une jam dashurruar"

Rapsodet Dheshi kendojne 

* dalngadale po vjen syzeza
Dhjami i barkut 
breza breza.................(lol)

Adelina Ismaili  kendon

* nane naneeeeeee
Gjakovaret jane pareli
Drenica kuq e zi
nane naneeeee 
Prishtina si amerike eee
Nane o nane
Prishtinalia neser don me me ike eeeee
..................

Tjeter tekst terheqes te tipit " mos u habit" kenduar nga Lindon Camaj

* po digjem nga meraku
mua dashnoren ma mori zezaku
Si me ndodhi mua mos i ndodhte kuj eee
Me ka shku mendja me u pyt ne uje eeee etj etj.

 ........................
Lindita Lindita 
si sme  the njehere mirdita
se une ty te dashuroj 
e pa ty nuk mund te rroj
..............................

Kam nje vit qe te vij permbrapa
Jam njemije here ma i mire sa baba.

......................
Ose.......
 Kalova katunin
harrova kanunin
qita dy here rresht
a po merrni vesht
Lindita ka trete
Jo e grabita vete eee o heeeeej
......................
Me kaq kesaj here
do doja te sillni ndonje batute edhe ju
Ju pershendes  me kengen

 "hajde cike kur te piqet rrushi"

Oh se desh harrova kengen e famshme

" po me duket vajza porsi bananja" lol

----------


## Gjergj

Lol...  me zori po e maj vedin mor vlla ku te ka shku mendja me i diskrititu ata tipa me kta tekste,na shkruj prep se kan te forta,
pershendetje.

----------


## Dreri

*   *    *
Per cdo dite lexoj gazeta
me afrojne pune ku paguhet mire
..........................
.......................
zhavu  zhavu
cdo gje eshte e zhavu......

  *     *      *
ose
vur vur vur po ban makina
hajde te shkojme o te dergaja.

 *     *    *
byrek byrek hej usta Murat
kater copa bajne tre pare hej usta murat
 ..........
Hajde hame ndonje byrek
me spinak apo me gjize
une jam bobi prej Tirone
te lepij ty ne kerthize
                  alla Sinoni

     *     *      *
Ciftelia e gerneta 
fort ma mire se diskoteka
Ujt e ftohte ne cesmet tona
fort ma mire se PEPSI & COLA
                                  etj etj

          *      *      *
Lotet spushojne oo nate e dite
mora burrin me shku ne amerike
          *     *      *

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

"ma ka lane, ta ka lane,
nana ooo, eeee amanet eeeee..."

"o nga mali kur t'i leshova syte, 
e ti pashe o rruzat ne fyt"

"oj Hamide mos te marrsha ty e,
ooo me shkelte traktori.." 



(do te vazhdoj me vone me disa tjera)

----------


## katana

oh aman se me vdiqet duke qeshur 
vazhdojeni kte

----------


## Dreri

*      *      *
falma synin falma doren
falma vetullen falma gojen
sa me ty ne dashni kam ra
pa te marre 
                  nuk e la
                             A Gjelaj.
Une i kam dy shpirta
as kerkush se di
nje ma fali zoti
nje ma fale ti
                      A Gjelaj
   *     *      *
Sikur qielli te ishte leter
edhe deti ishte boje
nuk do shkruaja asgje  tjeter
vecse ty te dashuroj
                          Z Avdiu
         Vazhdojme se shpejti

----------


## Gjallica

Dreri & ASD shume te bukura.

oooo Me beso se te lete e kam
ti je i mire po per mu zban
vallzo sonte gjer n'agim                                        Dani
qeshu knaqu me rakiiii oooo

--------.........................--------------

Syte e tu o plot dreqni
me shikojneeee plot habi
zemrta ime per ty rrah                                     Dani
hiqmu sysh se ti do vra.

------------.................-----------------

Ecja permes Amerikes
ashtu ne vetmi
ooooo sa shume u gezova                        S.Xhafa
qe ti kishe marre arratin.

--------................-----------

Ti moj vajza me nishan
ma trego pak emrin tan
po emri im djal ca te duhet                                  S. Xhafa
se me ty duhet me vesh vec kulet.

------------....................---------------

Ti moj vajza me nishan
kush ta bleu ty ate fustan
ma ka ble nana me ardhe                       S. Xhafa
me ngacmu nje djal beqar.

-------.................--------------

----------


## MIRE

hahahahaha.TE LUMT dreri.

----------


## Dreri

lol
O Hamide mos te marrsha ty 
me zente traktori
                    hahahahahahahahaha (e forte kjo A'S'D
''''''''''''
Bravo ,,Gjallica
...le te qeshim
me vjen inat qe sme kujtohen  aq shume marrezira te ketij tipi


Te gjithe ata qe provuan
te luajne kete loje te vjeter
Nuk moren ate qe deshen
Moren ate qe la nje tjeter.
                          e" famshmja"  Qerreti
Moj e mira nej te shtegu
pa me thane ti me dore s'po te preku
                                        (anonim)

Kur mora vesh o se je feju
e mora helmin oo me u helmu.

Jam  nje djal furrtar
zemren sec ma dogje zjarr.
Vec teje kush sma hjek marakun
Punoj furrtar ne 18 malcin (18 mile RD)
                                lol
         dcika e tille sjam i sakte eshte nje text i nje albumi te ri te nje kengetari vendas*

Oj lulja e blinit ooo
Ku ma le moj nanen ooo
Oj lule mos ki dert
nana ka femije apet

Dikur T Tershana kendonte
    *    *    *
Rruges nje fshat malor
nje vajze ma ban me  dore
Albana
Para saj ndaloj 
dhe ne kabine e ftoj
Syzana.
Akoma deri ne sot nuk e kam kuptuar..tani i doli Albana .dhe ne kabine  u fut Syzana.....???   lol
           Vazhdojme  s'shpejti

----------


## |-|e|\|a

Dre kam qesh me shpirt;

ja nje prej meje, kenge jugu me sharrtim pemetarish:

... nen nje * portokalle* moj , 
te ndala une ty
lulet e * limonit* moj
te binin mbi sy...

----------


## macia_blu

kam qesh me looooooooooooooooot.
Dre' ti je i krisur.
Shikoji nje cike edhe tekstet e albumit te fundit te sinan hoxhes.

tere ato kembete e gjata...
....
me hir a me pahir 
do te behesh vajze e mire...

----------


## Gjallica

ahahah Dreri..

Per nje vajze te bukur,
e prisha makinen,makina shkatrrohet
vajza me largohet.

ohoooo bukuria ime te beri shpenzime
oooo sa me behet qefi prishe mercedezin.

..........................

Ti kendon shume bukur si Madona oo
Po o torollak vetem hap syte se do rrezona.
Ti kendon shume bukur dukesh qe ke fame te madhe ooo
Po o torollak kendoj shume bukur si ne grazhd stalle.

----------


## krize04

hahahhaha gallate me kto qe e qujn veten kengetare...!

----------


## Dreri

*        *        *
O hajde hajde moj zemer
ooo me dy mindila
OO ku na i more moj zemer 
oookta dy kopila.
.........
.......
O kta kopilat moj zemer
nuk po dine me fole
o ua blen lala moj zemer
o nje mikrofon.....eeeeee

..
O hajde hajde moj zemer
oo rushi Gjakoves
o se na hagre moj zemer
Si buken e gojes............
         etj etj..

Ti topalle e bukur je me thonin doktorat
Ti topalle e bukur je me thonin infermierat
..ooooo   Hajde mori Zaaaaaaana
oooooooooooooHajde mori zana.....

..Nga dritarja e spitalit
Zana po therrisnim
Tek Stacioni i autobuzit 
dy magjyp te prisnin.......
                    etj etj.

Te pata dashte oo sa sduhet ma eee
Asnje shenj oo s'ta pata ba eee
oooooo ne mendime o per ty rashe
O hajrin vetit ti mos ia pash.
..........o kurr mos i pasheeeeee

......
Njeqind here me ty kam fole
anjehere ste kam prek me dore
njeqind here naten me ke ardhe 
me ke prishe gjumin e pare.
        ( ky duhet te kete qene i tredhur , pas njeqind takimeve..pa e prekuar akoma..lol)
.......
Krisi gardhi e na u thy huni
cka i thote nusja qati burri.
...................
Kur ka dale burri n'oborr
s'ish kane mace por ish kane macorr...lol
      *     *     *

Na i zu nata  o dy kunata
OO na i zu nata o tuj kuven
ku t'ia bajme o jaranit nje ven
Po thote nusja o ne qiler tem
Ne ane prej prronit po lidhim qenin
Ti njejme burrat kur te vine ne oborr.......etj etj

----------


## Gjallica

urime o i zoti i shtepise
per dasmen qe paske nis
oo kush na e pruni kete haber
po vjen nusja me duvak
E pret dhendri ne sokak.
.........................................
Moj luljlie moj pllum i bardhe
boll shetite n'dardh e n'dardhe
hajde shoto marshalla 
merr burrin perkrah
luj shoto luj se lulija 
ose shota eshte e tjeter kujt.

----------


## Angeluk

Fjalet e tua,syte e tu te shkruar
ma moren mendjen,me kane roberuar
Ah,kjo eshte cudi,djalo ti me ben
djalo ti me ben magji
-***********

Une Me Tjetër Shkoj Dëfrej
Nëpër Disko E Kinema
Dhe Vazhdoj Të Të Gënjej
O I Vogli Budalla
-***********

----------


## ^^ÂNGEL_MAN^^

O ju yje qe ndriconi lart ne qiell
me tregoni oroskopin a me del
se Aishe ne telefon s'me del....Sinan hoxha

Tekst me domethenje filozofike!

----------


## Dreri

Sinoni...eshte filozofik....
Ne Michigan para sa kohesh kendonte ne skene...edhe per disa $ te qelbur.,,,,,,therriste...Ku  je Paloke t'marsha te ligat
"Paloka ishte nje bisnezme i Malesise "

----------


## Leila

Ja nje per ty, Dreri  :buzeqeshje: 

*Jarinaj naj... hopa!!!
... e nusja ra ke gropa!

..................................................  ..

Neser eshte e shtune,
dalin 2 majmune,
kercejne e vallzojne,
Drerin e martojne*  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Jonian

Kjo Kenga ne teresi eshte karagjozllik, megjithate vargjet e theksuara "kane kuptim te thelle" :ngerdheshje: 

*Tirona kampion*
_Pajtim Struga_

Hej, hej, gol, Tirona

Po e nisim njiket konge
per ekipin tone kampion
sec e don e gjithe Shqipnia 
dhe e don gjithe kjo Tiron'

Porten tone e mbron Nallbani
*hidhet porsi tulipani*
dhe ne mbrojtje eshte Nevili
*luan bukur si Maldini.*

O Tiron', o Tiron'
ti per ne je kampion
O Tiron' , o Tiron'
se per ne je zemra jone

Ishte ndeshja me Vllaznine
*sec u qepen porsi pulla*
jane ata te pandalueshem
Saimir Malko dhe Dabulla.

Krahet mbrojtjes ia mbulojne
mbrojtesit Tafa edhe Sina
*jane ata o shume te shpejte
si ne garat me makina*

O Tiron', o Tiron'
ti per ne je kampion
O Tiron' , o Tiron'
se per ne je zemra jone

Ne mesin e fushes tone 
po levizin dredha-dredha
pasojne bukur, shume te sakte
Adi Mema edhe Prenga

*Po levizin  bukur n'zone
dhe punojne me pasa te shkurtra*
jane te shpejte e t'papermbajtshem
si Markoci e Devi Muka.

*Kapiten Alimehmeti
eshte i forte si baloz deti*
ne stadium bucet jehona
sot kampione o Tirona

*Sot Tirona eshte kampion
vend'n e pare ajo e zuri
me ne krye President
me te madhin Lutfi Nuri.*

Kampion...

----------

